# I got a question KA24DE vs. VG30ET



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I will be pushing 15 psi here pretty soon in my 300ZXT. With a new intercooler, BOV and forged pistons and such.

My friend has a 240SX and he says if he also pushes 15 PSI that we would be able to kick my ass.

I know for a fact this isn't true because I am pushing .6 more liters of air every pump. I just need some more people to say it so I can get it through his hard head that there is no replacment for displadement.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright I will be pushing 15 psi here pretty soon in my 300ZXT. With a new intercooler, BOV and forged pistons and such.
> 
> My friend has a 240SX and he says if he also pushes 15 PSI that we would be able to kick my ass.
> 
> I know for a fact this isn't true because I am pushing .6 more liters of air every pump. I just need some more people to say it so I can get it through his hard head that there is no replacment for displadement.



yea, but if he has a higher CR, he'll be able to make more (or at least the same) amount of power at lower boost. hes also got a ligher car than you. i cant call it, but its definately a race (at the track) that i'd like to see.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and your pulling about an extra 700lbs of weight.. compared to the 240.

also, the whole replacement for displacement thing..

there is a replacement, its called boost... ive seen civics/240's owning camaros/vettes/mach 1's.. with low boost..


----------



## Cjburn (Jan 24, 2004)

That is such a general statement that I don't know where to begin with could be and is. You should really do some searching and learn what you're asking, then (I think) a better question could come out. There are so many variables involved in this discussion it would take a couple pages to sort them out. Do yourself a favor and start the learning process and just read, read, read, and do a little more reading while your at it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Cjburn said:


> That is such a general statement that I don't know where to begin with could be and is. You should really do some searching and learn what you're asking, then (I think) a better question could come out. There are so many variables involved in this discussion it would take a couple pages to sort them out. Do yourself a favor and start the learning process and just read, read, read, and do a little more reading while your at it.



General Statement. No I won't post all the crap that needs to go with it what's the big deal 2 engines running 15 PSI who is likely to win.

I wanted to know if a KA24DE running 15PSI and a VG30ET running 15 psi whos going to win. The only aftermarket objects would be to actually make the engine run with 15 psi that's it.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Hmm at 15psi your friend could possibly be making somewhere in the neighborhood of 350 whp with the KA24DE. So unless you are positive you are putting out more then that I'm going to go with the KA24DE. But then again what kind of rear end do you guys have? Cuase if he has a stock 240sx open diff he's got a 4.10 rear end so his gearing might be better then yours. Are you running the stock turbo at 15psi? I imagine it would choke your engine off at higher RPMs at that boost so you would lose some power. This would be a very close race though.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

would make sense to me that the vg30et would win...it is a bigger motor...


bigger motor with the same modifications and same boost its like saying that they were racing stock.......their power increased proportionally....


stop thinking into it so much...he asked a very simple question


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Nissani said:


> would make sense to me that the vg30et would win...it is a bigger motor...
> 
> 
> bigger motor with the same modifications and same boost its like saying that they were racing stock.......their power increased proportionally....
> ...



it would make sense, but it doesnt work. a 240 is a lighter car, with damn near the same displacement, higher CR, better gearing, and more power with the same boost. i hate to say it, but the 300zx would get smoked, im obetting by a second or more.
you cant compare them as if they were stock...because they arent. a KA-T is a force to be reckoned with when its built properly. 
yes its a simple question, but the answer isnt one that he wants to hear...so this thread will keep going, and turn into 240-owner vs. 300zx-owner fued.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Not so simple... there ARE too many variables to note... 

The only way to prove or disprove this is on the strip... and if your friend can't boost to 15 psi without blowing his motor, then he's just talking shit...

But bigger motor isn't always gonna win... not while it's carrying a bigger car.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Fly like a butterfly, sting like a bee.. < 240sx T

run like a hippo, and bite like a cow. < 300zx T


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

See that's the thing he doesn't get it.

He's gonna buy this turbo kit off ebay for like under a grand (I ain't helpin him on this one) then he just expects to be able to bolt it on and run 15 PSI. Well I am gonna be there when he first does it. From the compression ratio of a NA and the boost from hell ought to be interesting. He doesn't listen to me so I will have to watch in agony as he blows his engine. 

Yeah I gotta lighten this thing up a big. I am going to start making fiberglass parts for Z's here pretty soon.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Whats wrong with running 15 psi on stock KA internals? People have done it, hell people have run 23 psi on stock KA internals. Its just all a matter if your fuel and tuning can handle the task. But then again I highly doubt his ebay turbo kit will be able to keep up with 15 psi. What's his fuel system?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

stock of course


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Fly like a butterfly, sting like a bee.. < 240sx T
> 
> run like a hippo, and bite like a cow. < 300zx T



hahaha. sigworthy.
but isnt it float like a butterfly?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> See that's the thing he doesn't get it.
> 
> He's gonna buy this turbo kit off ebay for like under a grand (I ain't helpin him on this one) then he just expects to be able to bolt it on and run 15 PSI. Well I am gonna be there when he first does it. From the compression ratio of a NA and the boost from hell ought to be interesting. He doesn't listen to me so I will have to watch in agony as he blows his engine.
> 
> Yeah I gotta lighten this thing up a big. I am going to start making fiberglass parts for Z's here pretty soon.



see, one of those "variables" you forgot to mention is that this is an ebay turbo kit. yea, he's probably gonna blow it. hmm. wont me much of a race

"who can make it the farthest over the line before their rod goes through the block"

i was under the impression this was a properly built ka-t


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No he wants to do budget tuning. But dangerous budget tuning. I am going to run a safe 12 PSI.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Heh. Yeah I also thought this would have been a properly built KA. So it appears you will smoke his ass. Since he won't be going anywhere after he hits 3~5psi, thats all the stock 270cc injectors on the KA can support.


----------



## kachoban (Mar 12, 2004)

true, true


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

be a real friend and get him on the boards so we can get him a real turbo setup...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Murph said:


> be a real friend and get him on the boards so we can get him a real turbo setup...



Best advice I have heard so far...

I called him last night told him about the stuff that he needed to know. Also informed him it's going to cost around 2000-2500 to do the whole thing. I think he understands. I have a little bit more research on the KA24DE to do but after that we should be all good.


----------



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

ok, granted his KA(T) could bite down the right amount of petrol,not only is his weight ratio better but his torque/horsey ratio is also higher than that of the VG30ET.............so not only would he win with 15psi but a good run on 12p's would do the job triumphantly :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well actually he's only 200 lbs. lighter than me (unloaded) We have a weigh station here and one of my dad's friends controls it and we took them there last week I think. I weigh 140 and he is closer to 180-200. Take away 50+ more lbs of my system and we are about even.

By the way he doesn't have the funds to do a turbo anytime soon. So he's doing other little bolt-ons. So right now I got him owned


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

just a little of my personal nissan history for you....

a friend ran his turbo 240sx on the 1/4 mile strip w/ stock 270 injectors. i dont remember the 1/4 mile time, but the other numbers were 80mph on THREE cylinders. lean... oops... pop goes the cylinder. 

so IMO unless you are going to lean-out your perfectly good stock setup, you own him.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

he was running stock injectors on a turbo setup?

bad idea


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> he was running stock injectors on a turbo setup?
> bad idea


ya and trying to push 12psi on what i think is a t25. i tried not to laugh in his face... i failed.  

but a good example for this thread... with the info provided i vote the Z car for the winner in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Avshi750 said:


> ya and trying to push 12psi on what i think is a t25. i tried not to laugh in his face... i failed.
> 
> but a good example for this thread... with the info provided i vote the Z car for the winner in the 1/4 mile.



lol thank you very much


----------



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

ha ha ha go trie and look up, (both properly setup) a Z and an S both running 15psi and find out there 1/4 mile times you'll be surprised . and who said anything about the quarter anyways? i meen dont get me wrong its good fun to shoot the shit a quarter mile at a time but to get the full performence from each car, go to some back roads and visually mark of certain turns that comeback in a circle and time eachothers runs . now thats a good use of bare roads.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Octamopussy said:


> ha ha ha go trie and look up, (both properly setup) a Z and an S both running 15psi and find out there 1/4 mile times you'll be surprised . and who said anything about the quarter anyways? i meen dont get me wrong its good fun to shoot the shit a quarter mile at a time but to get the full performence from each car, go to some back roads and visually mark of certain turns that comeback in a circle and time eachothers runs . now thats a good use of bare roads.



Which is also considered street racing. I guess your another noob that didn't read the rules


----------

